# x11/xvkbd broken on 9.1? Requires ~/.Xdefaults to be present



## ecd (Jan 13, 2013)

x11/xvkbd seems to give a coredump for even basic usage (e.g., no command line arguments).

I'm using a fairly recent version of 9.1-STABLE.


```
[ecd@qk ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD qk.local 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #3 r245048: Fri Jan  4 19:48:34 CST 2013     [email]root@qk.local[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/QK  amd64
[ecd@qk ~]$ pkg_version -v | grep xvkbd
xvkbd-3.3                           =   up-to-date with port
[ecd@qk ~]$ xvkbd 
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
[ecd@qk ~]$ gdb xvkbd xvkbd.core 
...
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000801d9b197 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x0000000801d93120 in gettimeofday () from /lib/libc.so.7
#2  0x0000000801d8e078 in snprintf () from /lib/libc.so.7
#3  0x0000000000403b38 in setlocale ()
#4  0x0000000800cdc73b in _XtDefaultLanguageProc ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#5  0x0000000800cdc2e5 in _XtDisplayInitialize ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#6  0x0000000800cd3b6c in XtOpenDisplay () from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#7  0x0000000800cd3d56 in _XtAppInit () from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#8  0x0000000800cffbd3 in _XtVaOpenApplication ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#9  0x0000000800cfff19 in XtVaAppInitialize () from /usr/local/lib/libXt.so.6
#10 0x000000000040c22c in setlocale ()
#11 0x0000000000403a8e in ?? ()
#12 0x000000080062f000 in ?? ()
#13 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

Interestingly, truss shows something interesting..

```
[ecd@qk ~]$ truss xvkbd
...
open("/home/ecd/.Xdefaults",O_RDONLY,00)         ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
SIGNAL 11 (SIGSEGV)
process exit, rval = 0
[ecd@qk ~]$ touch ~/.Xdefaults
[ecd@qk ~]$ xvkbd # now it seems to work
```

I haven't had time to look too much into this. Could someone help me confirm this is broken? I did not see anything with my searches. Thanks.


----------

